# طريقة حفظ جميع الخضروات و الفواكة فى الديب فريز



## جوربيلى (27 نوفمبر 2010)

طريقة حفظ جميع الخضروات و الفواكة فى الديب فريز





اولا الطماطم :
أنا بجيب الطماطم مستوية وبعدين اضربها فى الخلاط واصفيها بصفايه .. وبعدين احط لكل كيلو طماطم تلات ملاعق سمن واسيبها لحد ماتنشف مايتها خالص وبعدين احطها فى اكياس وكل كيس على قد الاكلة..
وهى المعلومات منقولة من 
Make Potato Lentil Soup..
ثانيا الثوم:أنا بشترى الثوم فى شهر مايو لان سعره بيكون رخيص وكمان بيكون مش جديد فيبقى تقشيره صعب ولا قديم فيبقى فاضى ....
بجيب الثوم واقشره واحطه فى الخلاط واحط معاه لكل كيلو ثوم اتنين ملعقة كبيرة زيت ونص ملعقة ملح... واضربهم لحد مايبقى ناعم... واحط معظم الكمية فى برطمان زجاجى (والزيت عشان لون الثوم مايتغيرش وكمان يحتفظ بالنكهة بتاعته.. اما الملح عشان مايجمدش فى الفريزر واعرف اخد منه بالمعلقة بطريقة سهلة).... اما باقى الكمية باحط معاهم فى الخلاط فلفل اخضر وكسبرة خضرة وكمون كتير وبضربهم مرة تانية لحد ما المكونات تنعم وبحطهم فى برطمان تانى عشان تتبيل السمك وطواجن الجمبرى والكاليمارى.. وتتبيلة البدنجان المخلل وحاجات كتير.......وبيقعد عندى من السنة للسنة اللى بعدها....
وهى المعلومات منقولة من
Bake Portuguese Sweet Bread..


ثالثا البسلة:بجيب البسلة واخرج حبوب البسلة من قشرتها واحطها فى كيس مع جزر مقطع مكعبات صغيرة ... وبس 
مصدرى فى نقل هى المعلومات 
Make Potato Lentil Soup..
رابعا الفاصوليا:بقطع طرفى الفاصوليا وبعدين اقطع الفاصوليا الى قطع متوسطة وبعدين اكون حاطة على النار حلة فيها ماء مغلى وملح واسقط الفاصوليا لمدة دقيقة بعد ما اشيل الحلة من على النار واصفيها فى مصفاة وبعد متتصفى خالص اكون مجهزة طبق فيه ماءوثلج كتير واحط المصفاه بالفاصوليا في الماء المثلج لمدة ثوانى حتى تحتفظ بلونها اخضر زاهى ..... واصفى الفاصوليا مرة اخرى واعبيها فى اكياس على حسب الأكلة.. 
هى المعلومات منقولة من 
hi food..

خامسا الخضرة:بالنسبة للبقدونس والكسبرة والشبت بغسلهم كويس اوى وانقعهم بعد كده فى ماء مضاف ليه معلقة خل وبعدين افرمهم ناعم اوى بمخرطة الملوخية وواصفيهم لمدة ساعتين على قطعة قماش وبعدين احطهم فى كيس وكل ما احتاج شويه اخدهم من الكيس على طول..وباستخدمه لخلطة المحشى والممبار والفول بالتقلية وساعات لما بيكون عندى عزومة بافرشهم تحت الاكل فى الطبق وارشهم على الطبق ... 
هى المعلومات نقلتها اليكم من مصدر

Prepare Pan fried Fresh Salmon..

سادسا البطاطس المقلية:باقشر البطاطس واغسلها بعد ماأقشرها بس... وبعدين اأقطعا صوابع متوسطة وطويلة.. وانقعها فى ماء ساخن وملح وخل وملعقة سكر..(لكل كيلو بطاطس 1لتر ماء ساخن و3ملعقة ملح صغيرة وربع كوب خل وملعقة سكر) واتركها فى الماء منقوعة لحدمايبرد (مش اوى )يكون دافئ واحمرها فى زيت غزير وساخن جدا واقلبها باستمرار لكن بعد ما تاخد اللون الاصفر الفاتح.. واقلبها لحد لونها ما يبقى دهبى فاتح وأنشلها على ورق ماص للزيت واسيبها لحد ماتبرد وبعدين احطها فى علبة بلاستيك فى الفريزر... واخرجها فى اى وقت على الطاسة اللى فيها زيت ساخن جدا على طول من الفريزر(عشان درجة برودة البطاطس هتقلل درجة حرارة الزيت فلازم يكون الزيت سخن اوى اوى) 
هى المعلومات نقلتها اليكم من مصدر
Make Easy and Tasty Peanut Butter Cookies with 3..


سابعا ورق العنب:باقوم برص ورق العنب واحدة عكس واحدة... يعنى امسك الورقة من العنقود واحطها فى اتجاه معين والورقة اللى بعدها اخلى العنقود فى الجهة الاخرى .......واشيلهم فى اكياس فى الفريزر ولما باطلع الكيس باسلق ورق العنب وهو متجمد.. 
هى المعلومات نقلتها اليكم من مصدر
Make pizza in less than 10 Minutes..

ثامنا الباميه:باقمع البامية وأغليها لمدة تلات دقائق فى مية مغلية على النارواطلعها من المية المغلية على مياة فيها مثلجة(فيها تلج)واصفيها كويس من المية واشيلها فى اكياس ولما باستخدمها بحطها وهى متجمدة مش بسيبها تفك عشان لونها يبقى حلو مش غامق.. 
هى المعلومات نقلتها اليكم من مصدر
Make pizza in less than 10 Minutes..


رقم 2 الفاكهة
اولا المشمش:المشمش دة فاكهتى المفضلة هو والخوخ فبحب دايما" تكون موجودة عندى طول السنة....... بجيب المشمش واقطعه واشيل النوى.. وبعدين اغسله كويس واصفيه لمده 3ساعات.. واحطه فى حلة اكون سيباها على النار دقايق عشان اتأكد ان مافيهاش اى مياة(وفى تخزين المشمش او الخوخ او كل انواع المربات لازم نعمل كدة وكمان نتأكد ان كل الادوات اللى بنستعملها كمان جافة مافيهاش مياة خاااالص).. وبعدين احط لكل كيلو مشمش 2 كوب سكرواسيبهم على نار متوسطة لمدة ساعة مع التقليب المستمربملعقة معدن تكون جافة..ولازم كل شوية نشيل الريم(وده سببه المياه اللى فى الادوات المستخدة مع الرواسب الموجودة فى السكر عشان كدة استخدمى دايما سكر خشن مش ناعم لان كل السكر مابيكون ذرته ناعمة بيكون فيه شوائب اكتر)وبمصفاة صغيرة جدا احط فيها تلات ملاعق نشا وارشها على المشمش مع التقليب المستمر والا هانلاقى تكتلات.. وبعد ماتبرد شوية احطهم فى الخلاط لحد ماتبقى زى البيورية وبعدين اصفيها وبعدين احط المشمش فى اكياس على حسب الاستخدام... وبحط شوية منه فى برطمان وباخد منه بالمعلقة بعد مايتجمد للأستخدام السريع.. مع كل كوب ماء ملعقة كبيرة واقلبها لحد ماتدوب واعمل منه كوب واحد ..ودة بيكون طعمة ولا قمر الدين الجاهز وبعمل منه كمان المشمشية او مهلبية المشمش بعد ما اخففه بمياة بس واحطله نشا...
هى المعلومات نقلتها اليكم من مصدر
Prepare Pan fried Fresh Salmon..

ثانيا الخوخ:زى المشمش نوعا ما.. بحط الخوخ بالنوى وبعدين اغسله مش مهم تصفيه..واحطه فى حلة واحط لكل كيلو خوخ 2كوب سكر+2كوب ماء واسيبهم على نار متوسطة لمدة ساعة وبعدين استنى لما يبرد شوية واقشره واقطعه أنصاف بالسكينة واشيل النوى..باخد الجزء الجامد شوية وارصه فى اى برطمان واضيف عليه شويه من العسل اللى غليته فيه وده بيكون كمبوت خوخ.. والباق واضربهم فى الخلاط مع شويه من العسل واشيلهم فى اكياس حسب احتياجاتك..وباقى العسل باشيله فى اكياس صغيرةبعد ما أصفيه وبيكون لونه وردى وباعمل منه جيلى خوخ بعد ما اضيف له كوب ماء ساخن مذوب فيه 3ملاعق صغيرة جيلاتين... وبيكون تحفة 
هى المعلومات نقلتها اليكم من مصدر

Prepare Pan fried Fresh Salmon..
ثالثا المانجو:المانجة باشيلها زى ماهيا بقشرها كل أتنين فى كيس وباقشرها بمقشرة البطاطس لما باخرجها من الفريزر على طول وانا ماسكاها بفوطة.. وساعتها اقدر اقطعها مكعبات او اعملها عصير.. وبس كدة 
هى المعلومات نقلتها اليكم من مصدر
Prepare Pan fried Fresh Salmon..

رابعا الفراولة:باقطع الجزء الاخضر واحط عليها سكر واشيلها فى اكياس بالسكر بتاعها ولما اخرجا اضربها فى الخلاط واعملها عصير أو صوص فراولة فى اى وقت 
هى المعلومات نقلتها اليكم من مصدر
Prepare Pan fried Fresh Salmon..

خامسا الموز:لكل كيلو موز ربع كوب لبن و2 ملعق سكر واضربه فى الخلاط هايبقى عندك جرانيتا موز تحفة ... باخد منها بالمعلقة واعمل عصير موز باللبن او بحطها على فروت سلاط بدل الأيس كريم وبحطها كمان على الكيكة وهية لسه طالعة من الفرن (ساخن مع بارد) بس مش هاقدر اوصفهالكو يميي موت..
هى المعلومات نقلتها اليكم من مصدر
Use Leftover Sweetened Condensed Milk..

سادسا الجوافة:باقطعها شرايح واحط عليها سكر واشيلها فى الفريرز فى اكياس حسب الحاجة...
هى المعلومات نقلتها اليكم من مصدر


سابعا البلح الرطب (الاسمر):باشيله فى برطمان بعد ما أشيل النوى وأقسمه نصفين.. باحطه بالطول جنب بعض وده بيسهل انى اخد منه من غير مايتقطم .. وعلى فكرة مش بيتجمد أبدا" .. وبعمل منه تارت البلح وكيكة البلح فى اى وقت فى السنة... 
هى المعلومات نقلتها اليكم من مصدر
Make pizza in less than 10 Minutes..

ثامنا الرومان:بافصص الرومان واخرج الحب واحط عليه سكر واشيلة فى اكياس ... ومش بيتجمد برضه.. وباستخدمه فى الفروت سلاط وسلاطة الرومان وتارت الفواكه وكزينة لكثير من الحلويات والايس كريم.. وكمان بعمله عصير واصفيه ..
هى المعلومات نقلتها اليكم من مصدر
Make pizza in less than 10 Minutes..

تاسعا العنب: باشترى العنب اللى حباته كبيرة سواء كان أحمر أو أخضر.. وباشيله فى اكيس بعد ما بأفرط العنب من العنقود واغسله.. وباخد كمية منه واسيبها يومين على صينية كبيرة مفروشة بورق ابيض وعلى الورق فوطة قماش .. وبعدين اجيب حلة واحط فيها ماء مغلى وزيت لوز (لكل لتر ماء ملعقة زيت لوز صغيرة) ونضع فيها العنب بعد ان أصبح ذابلا" لمدة ثلاث دقائق وبعدين باصفى العنب وبعدين باحطه مرة تانية على نفس الصينية وباسيبها فى مكان مشمس اوى لمدة عشرة ايام وكل يوم باقلبه.. هايبقى عندك زبيب بيتى .. انا باعملة لو كان العنب اللى عندى بقى ذابل او كان مش حلو اوى...
هى المعلومات نقلتها اليكم من مصدر
Use Leftover Sweetened Condensed Milk..

عاشرا" الليمون والبرتقال البلدى:الاتنين باعملهم بنفس الطريقة... الاول بابشر قشر الليمون اوالبرتقال بمشرة صغيرة اوى.. ماتبشريش الجزء الابيض... وباحتفظ بيهم فى علب تلاجة صغيرة اوى او برطمانات صغيرة لانى باعمل كميه كبيرة جدا..وبعدين باقسم الليمون والبرتقال اللى بشرت قشرتهم نصفين وباعصرهم كويس وباحطهم فى علب مكعبات التلج ... وباعملهم مكعبات ليمن وبرتقال.. وكل مكعب على قد كوب العصير لو قلبناه كويس مع ماء وسكر... او كميه مكعبات فى الخلاط مع مياة وسكر.......وكمان مكعبات الليمون باتبل بيها الفرخ والبفتيك مع باقى المكونات طبعا.. وباعمل منها كل حاجة.. الشربات بتاع الحلويات.. وباغلى مع مكعب ليمون شوية مياه فى اى حلة المونيوم يكون لونها بقى غامق... وحاجات تانية كتير .. يعنى انتى ومزاجك..
هى المعلومات نقلتها اليكم من مصدر
Use Leftover Sweetened Condensed Milk..


----------

